# Awaken! (at Games &) - test comic 4 - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

This comic was the first one I ever drawled for Games & and the rest of what you see this week (and will see more of some day soon) sprang from there. These comics are presented in no particular order, save for numba one which will be the numba one on launch day, so I [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

lol..nice one


----------

